# coral problem



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Hey i have a couple of weird looking things growing on my croal, i wanted to know what they are and how i get rid of them?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The green bubble algae is valonia.It must be physically removed.DO NOT POP IT OR IT WILL SPREAD LIKE MAD!It is no good though, so oust it before it goes crazy.
How to get rid of bubble algae? - The Reef Tank


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

you can also get an emerald crab, but you have to be careful with them around coral. also I've heard powder brown tangs will eat the bubbles


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

i pulled them out! result!


----------

